# Corned Beef Round



## papadon45 (Mar 2, 2017)

i'm going to do a corned beef round for St. Pattys Day and I need some advice.When you do corned beef in a crocked pot or on the stove you simmer the thing for 6 or 8 hours, but what about doing it on a pellet pooper? Bottom round is almost as un-tender as brisket so do I treat it like brisket pulling @ 205 internal? I have seen some receipts for smoked corn beef brisket but nothing for the round. Suggestions please.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes, you can smoke until tender like brisket but best move for lean meat, smoke 4 or so at 225, then Steam until done, 2-3 hours more. Use a steamer basket or a roasting rack in a covered pan. Steam low on the stove or 325 oven. You get some Jus as well...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2017)

Pastrami made from a round roast is better than brisket in my opinion.

Here's one I did a while ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242696/eye-of-round-pastrami-mucho-q-view

Hope this helps you.

Al


----------



## papadon45 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you guys for your responses. I purchased some corn-beef rounds from Costco for St. Paddy's Day but I'm gathering the spices so I can try your home made pastrami Al, thanks for the link.


----------

